# Kayak the Grand Canyon with Small World Adventures



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Ever wanted to paddle the Colorado River through the Grand Canyon?

Small World Adventures and Moki Mac have teamed up this summer to offer a kayaker-specific Grand Canyon trip.

Non-kayakers are, of course, welcome too!
The trip is dory supported, so any non-paddlers can ride on the dories.

Don Beveridge will be the kayak guide, and will be there to point out all the best play spots, and all the fun lines. 

Kayakers should be confident in at least Class III+ whitewater. *A bomber roll is a must!
*
Non-kayakers don't need any whitewater experience, but should be adventuresome.

This is a perfect vacation that kayakers and non-kayakers can enjoy together. When not on the water, we'll be taking amazing hikes up the side canyons, or learning about the history and geology of the canyon over one of the many delicious meals on the Moki Mac dinner menu.

The trip will be 14 days long from August 9th-22nd.
Space is limited to 16 people, so contact our office NOW to reserve your spot.

[email protected]
1-800-58-kayak
(970) 309-8913
www.smallworldadventures.com


----------

